# Phlegm, Guar Gum and processed foods



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I have known for a long time that I have an idiosyncratic reaction to guar gum where it causes me to form a thick mucous or phlegm that interferes with breathing. I make no claim that it affects others, nor do I see reports of similar experiences online. It was only because I have food sensitivities anyway that I even made the connection. It has been relatively easy to find foods that don't contain it until recently.

Seemingly unrelated - the problems with childhood obesity seem to be diminishing - supposedly because kids are eating less junk food. 

Seemingly unrelated - people taking bulk forming laxatives may lose some weight from them if studies in mice hold true.

Seemingly unrelated - milk products are increasingly including gums and many other foods now contain "modified food starches."

Seemingly unrelated - a product called mucinex marketed as "to reduce phlegm."

One way I have been eating beans is in prepared burritos. They are a fast an easy microwave snack and the beans work fine with my digestion. Recently, I began noticing that I was having more frequent phlegm and that it was building to problematic proportions. I couldn't figure it out, but dropped back to an Atkin's style diet to see if there was any change. The phlegm began reducing.

I went back to eating burritos, and in reading the NEW packaging found that guar gum was now being included in the content list. I have no doubt that the formula had been changed prior to the new label, and the reasoning was that "It is a G.R.A.S. product, and no one will notice until we use up the old labels." I know how business works.

Now, watch how I theorize possible cause end effects - kids aren't getting as fat because the gums and starches may now be interfering with absorption of calories in the gut. A thicker mucosal lining caused by certain processed junk foods may be the real cause of reduced weight issues.

Secondly, guar gum is cheap and apparently EIGHT TIMES as effective in creating jells than corn starch, meaning that use of it in processed foods is about to become ubiquitous.

For me, this means that I may be forced to stop eating processed foods altogether to protect my health. That includes even minimally processed foods like some bread flours.

I am merely raising points that our food supply is continuing to change and what has worked in the past may not now or in the future. Please read ingredient labels and do not be fooled by the catch-all "spices" and "modified food starch" and other innocuous sounding phrases.


Be well.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I think it is an allergic reaction.
Mucus is the body's way to coat, capture and remove.

You can experiment.. try an anti-histamine with your lunch.
Or you can go herbal.
You are looking for anti-catarrhals. (anticatarrhals).
These are the anti-mucous herbs.

Is the (this is kinda gross) mucus hot? Is it the sour, burning kind or is it the thick, cold kind?
Hot or cold will decide the herbs.
If hot, you want a cooling herb and vice versa.

And if you also get the stomach/intestinal mucus, the perfect fixer for that is a bitter. Think dandelion or yarrow.

Either you can poke through online and find the heating or cooling anticatarrhals or you can let me know which it is and I can give you a list.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Well aware that I have to work to kick down my immune system. Can't do antihistamines. My male plumbing is too narrow IYKWIM. Cold variety mucous more or less but more nasal and overproduction of starch digestive oral mucous. (Hadn't considered that last before, but you reminded me of a lecture by my great high school science teacher commenting on the difference between digesting steak and potatoes. Suddenly, my body reaction makes more sense.)

Thrumm me the list please so that I can correlate in Pitchford.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

You could go with some...

Fenugreek -They are the best cleanser within the body, highly mucus solvent and soothing agents . Fenugreek has the ability to soften and dissolve hardened masses of accumulated mucus.

The traditional 'warming' herbs and spices -By having a heating, drying, stimulating effect on humor generation in the liver, stimulants adjust the metabolism so that less phlegm is generated. By their antipathy of temperament to phlegm, these heating stimulants burn off and evaporate excess moisture and phlegm from the body. Some commonly used stimulants for this purpose are *Cayenne, Black Pepper, Long Pepper (Pippali), Ginger *and *Galangal.* 

I will add to this the usual suspects.. 
-Ginger (truly your best bet.. make some ginger snaps to eat afterwards or get REAL ginger beer or even chew a bit of candied ginger)
-Fennel Seed - think Indian restaurant and the roasted fennels you chew on after a meal.
-Anise - in with the fennel seeds.
-Cinnamon - toss some in to those ginger snaps
-Black Pepper - toss that in as well. Makes great cookies.
-Or Cayenne if you like. I would do that in capsule form though, but that's just me.


this is an interesting read..
http://www.greekmedicine.net/Princi..._and_Regulating_Phlegm_and_Serous_Fluids.html
It's a bit old school and wordy and strange, but the knowledge and the herbs etc.. are spot on.

And I would suggest a bit of something bitter - arugula, dandelion etc.. to stimulate digestion and to move some of that mucus out and to change the way your stomach and intestines react.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Hmmm, we have some fenu-thyme around here. Tried it a while back and didn't notice too much of a difference, but will do so again. Might try umaboshi plum as well. Could do dandelion root but not the greens - too much oxalates. Ginger is a staple around here, both fresh and powdered. Thanks.


----------



## Vash (Jan 19, 2014)

chickenista said:


> I think it is an allergic reaction.
> Mucus is the body's way to coat, capture and remove.
> 
> You can experiment.. try an anti-histamine with your lunch.
> ...





chickenista said:


> You could go with some...
> 
> Fenugreek -They are the best cleanser within the body, highly mucus solvent and soothing agents . Fenugreek has the ability to soften and dissolve hardened masses of accumulated mucus.
> 
> ...


This has been really helpful! :goodjob:


----------

